# New to the forum...Couple Quick Questions....



## Burton_Air (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, actually just one...
What sort of modification options do I have for my '02 allroad 2.7?
Thanks,
Alex


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: New to the forum...Couple Quick Questions.... (Burton_Air)*

as far as.....?
there are tons of mods you can do, depends on what you're looking to do. can you be more specific? there are engine tuning options, ride-height options, etc, etc, etc...


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: New to the forum...Couple Quick Questions.... (Burton_Air)*

The 2.7T is the same engine as the B5 S4 so whatever can be done to that can be done to yours. A Tiptronic will hold strong up to about 400hp after that it's a time bomb and a time bomb even before those numbers.
First - do the 402 mod - which is a suspension height mod. It is free - come over I'll do it, unless you have your own VAG-COM cable.
Second - Install Hotchkis H-sport sway bars, kit # 22815
Third - APR chip
Forth - wide open.
Jon


----------



## Burton_Air (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: New to the forum...Couple Quick Questions.... (eurocars)*

Thanks guys.
I could not be more specific, because I had no idea.
Jon--
When I get back from Iraq, could we get in touch? My wife just bought one for my new vehicle, I am just thinking ahead








I was looking at the chips, are they something that I could install? Not much automotive experience.
Alex


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: New to the forum...Couple Quick Questions.... (Burton_Air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Burton_Air* »_When I get back from Iraq, could we get in touch?

Yes, most certainly. I don't get on this forum everyday, but pretty often. You can page me here or shoot off an IM through this forum. You could also shout at us from abroad every so often.

_Quote, originally posted by *Burton_Air* »_My wife just bought one for my new vehicle

She bought what?

_Quote, originally posted by *Burton_Air* »_I was looking at the chips, are they something that I could install? Not much automotive experience.


Today, with these newer cars the "chip" is actually a software flash installed through a computer using a VAG-COM cable, normally done by the shop that is selling that brand of software (chip). Although, some are still a chip that needs to be soldered in. 

MOST IMPORTANTLY - "THANK YOU" for your unselfish commitment in fighting for the freedom I enjoy.
Be safe over there.
Jon


----------



## Burton_Air (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: New to the forum...Couple Quick Questions.... (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_
She bought what?
Jon 

Oh, my mistake. She bought an Allroad.
And no need to thank me, just doing our jobs over here. 
-Alex


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: New to the forum...Couple Quick Questions.... (Burton_Air)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: New to the forum...Couple Quick Questions.... (Burton_Air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Burton_Air* »_ She bought an Allroad.

kind of what I thought

_Quote, originally posted by *Burton_Air* »_And no need to thank me, just doing our jobs over here.

I beg to differ, I believe "Thanks" doesn't happen enough for those who serve. It is a huge sacrifice you make being away from family and friends for long periods of time.


----------



## a lifeless plague (Mar 23, 2008)

burton... check your pms.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (a lifeless plague)*

i think the best purchase for the allroad would be a warranty (if the car doesn't already have one). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

